# wolf fish pics as promised



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Not the best pics, will get the better camera next time. The knife fish in the tank are 13"+ the wolves are much bigger.

Kane


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

what size tank you got there?


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

its a Juwel 450 liter, 5ft lenght 2 ft high and 2ft in the middle.

Just realised the date on the pics are wrong


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

very nice wolfs man!


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

thanx redbellyman21, .

kane


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

do the wolves ever attack the knives?


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 29, 2006)

those malas are a couple of beasts! they're huge. those royal clowns look nice too. i wonder if they'll be able to coexist in the long run. keep us updated


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

do i see piranhas in the one pic??


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

thnx people









Not piranha, silver dollars

The wolves have had a few goes at the knives so far nothing to aggressive and violent and not to much damage to report just some fin nips, i think its more just to show them who is the boss, but the attacks are getting more frequent. I will just have to watch them very carfully

I will keep all posted.

kane


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice pics Kane...I miss my wolf..makes me wanna go out there and get another one..


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

they look great, and very nice tank....................


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi all

The knives are gone gotten beaten up bad, did save them and got rid of them, one more day and it was curtains knife fish, shame though did look very nice.

kane


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

kane said:


> Hi all
> 
> The knives are gone gotten beaten up bad, did save them and got rid of them, one more day and it was curtains knife fish, shame though did look very nice.
> 
> kane


He he, wolves do that. Congrats.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

very very nice looking fish man


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

sucks to hear about the knives. but what do you expect they are wolfish !! lol. nice malas btw they look awesome.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

sweet fish. i really like ur royal clown. i want ur wolves too!


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

cheers for the comments

kane


----------

